# Colllinte 476s



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

What a wax.
I waxed my Audi A3 about 4-5 months ago with Collinite 476s, I only gave it a quick wax and buff off.

This is my company car so it does quite a few miles travelling around thus I only wax it approx twice a year and its only a quickie.

I always wash the car weekly but have not been able to for the last 3 weeks due to weather and jobs at weekends.

Its still not washed and is absolutely filthy and I can see all the brown salt wash over the panels. 

Well

its just hammered down and I mean hammered down here and the car is beading all over even with the wax under all that dirt.
The Colly is still there doing it job in the exact way it says on the tin.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Yep. One of the all time greats.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

It is great stuff!!


----------



## Focus st 500 (Sep 17, 2011)

Amen to that.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

One of my favourites - superb value for money, brilliant durability coupled to superb water behaviour and if you get the prep right, you wont tell it apart from much more expensive products.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Everyone should have a tub of this stuff. Pound for pound tough to beat.


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

Still a wax i've yet to try


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I have this in my collection, but how does it compare to the likes of fk1000 plus collinite 915 as well, i would interested to know the difference.

I know fk1000 is a sealant on the market, is their any tests on here with the ones mentioned.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Guys what is the most durable wax or sealant on the market going, is it c1 at all.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> One of my favourites - superb value for money, brilliant durability coupled to superb water behaviour and if you get the prep right, you wont tell it apart from much more expensive products.


i disagree collinite looks nothing like vic concours, p21, raceglaze 55 or the zymol range to name a few, there are lots more as well


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> i disagree collinite looks nothing like vic concours, p21, raceglaze 55 or the zymol range to name a few, there are lots more as well


mate for the money don't knock it!:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

cheekymonkey said:


> i disagree collinite looks nothing like vic concours, p21, raceglaze 55 or the zymol range to name a few, there are lots more as well


This thread is getting a bit tricky now, almost will get stuck in mud, i sense confusion


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Is there any pictures of vics red on metallic black at all on here.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

suspal said:


> mate for the money don't knock it!:thumb:


i'm not knocking it, yes its cheap does a good job but doesn't look like a good wax.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

what more do people want £24.00 ish compared with £55.00 upwards no brainer what it does for the money i agree with dave kg value for money end of:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

There have long been discussions about whether or not there are differences in looks - they eye and the mind are interesting things and they way they perceive and what affects perception are not well understood. Some see differences, some convince themselves they see differences, some don't see differences, some convince themselves they don't see differences.

I personally find it very hard to see a difference between 476 and other waxes I own on a car which I have prepped. And I would love to see these differences, would make LSPs a lot more fun for me. If the prep is not spot on, then differences between waxes can be a little more apparent in my experience and testing, but we are talking nuances. This is simply my experience and my take on it and whether or not folk agree is, of course, entirely up to them based on their own personal experiences


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

suspal said:


> what more do people want £24.00 ish compared with £55.00 upwards no brainer what it does for the money i agree with steven value for money end of:thumb:


were not on about value for money. the point was the look isn't the same as a good quality wax. some excellent waxes cost less then £55 infact some you can get for less then £24. I'm not telling people not to use.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> There have long been discussions about whether or not there are differences in looks - they eye and the mind are interesting things and they way they perceive and what affects perception are not well understood. Some see differences, some convince themselves they see differences, some don't see differences, some convince themselves they don't see differences.
> 
> I personally find it very hard to see a difference between 476 and other waxes I own on a car which I have prepped. And I would love to see these differences, would make LSPs a lot more fun for me. If the prep is not spot on, then differences between waxes can be a little more apparent in my experience and testing, but we are talking nuances. This is simply my experience and my take on it and whether or not folk agree is, of course, entirely up to them based on their own personal experiences


what is you favorite wax Dave?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

cheekymonkey said:


> what is you favorite wax Dave?


For what?

Overall, when durability, value for money and enjoyment in use are taken into account - Megs #16. Probably because it was one of my first waxes, it is one of the cheapest yet it does so damn well. But it will no longer be available, if it is indeed still available.

For practical use - 476S, because in my experience I see no difference between it and others in looks on cars I prep, and I know it lasts and has brilliant water behaviour.

but....

You sometimes do want to have something that "feels" special and smells nice, and for that boutique choice, I choose Glasur out of all the boutiques I have tried (Vics Concours is close, but doesn't have Glasur's durability). I don't see Glasur and 476S differently in looks, but for feel-good factor Glasur is "nicer" to use, definitely smells better, and is easier to use (not that 476 is difficult if you apply it right).

Make me choose an outright one out of the three, and it would be #16.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

DaveKG said:


> This is simply my experience and my take on it and whether or not folk agree is, of course, entirely up to them based on their own personal experiences


people on here read what you say and take it as gospel, so not allways down to there own personal experience. they read your posts that say you cant tell the difference between colli and expensive waxes and take it as the truth and go no further, i wonder how many have not bothered trying a proper wax because of this?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> For what?
> 
> Overall, when durability, value for money and enjoyment in use are taken into account - Megs #16. Probably because it was one of my first waxes, it is one of the cheapest yet it does so damn well. But it will no longer be available, if it is indeed still available.
> 
> ...


you have said it before in other threads what is your all time favorite wax just pick 1 please.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

cheekymonkey said:


> DaveKG said:
> 
> 
> > This is simply my experience and my take on it and whether or not folk agree is, of course, entirely up to them based on their own personal experiences
> ...


This old chestnut. Viewed a different way if you will, for those who don't see the differences, they have saved money, especially those (like me) who classify 476S as a proper wax. At no point do I twist people's arms up their backs and tell them not to buy something, I simply share my experiences like any other member on the site, and am free to do so like any other member on the site. It is up to the individual, and I have made this very clear on countless occasions now I feel like I am repeating myself.

To answer your above question, as it was already answered in the thread above by me, if I was made to choose one, it would likely be #16 on balance. But this does not mean I don't use other waxes and enjoy using other waxes - I shall be as balanced as possible here to avoid everyone reading this and only buying #16 for ever more.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Cheekymonkey said:
> 
> 
> > people on here read what you say and take it as gospel, so not allways down to there own personal experience. they read your posts that say you cant tell the difference between colli and expensive waxes and take it as the truth and go no further, i wonder how many have not bothered trying a proper wax because of this?
> ...


i thought you classed 476s as a hybrid wax?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

if i could afford it vintage or even destiny B4 christmas applied 2 coats of titainum still beading as the day applied so i'm happy use what works for you:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

cheekymonkey said:


> i thought you classed 476s as a hybrid wax?


Are we going to waste time playing with semantics to try to fault pick, or are we going to have a sensible approach to this? Let's go for the latter to save wasting valuable forum space 

Hybrid wax, wax, sealant, call them all what we will, they are doing the same job of protecting the paintwork. Yes, one will classify 476S as a hybrid *wax* if we want to get fussy, but the answer to the general question of what is my favourite wax and I will go for #16 whether it is hyrbid or not. In other words, I woulnd't say a product is not a "proper wax" just because it is a hybrid. It is not a "pure" wax is probably a better way to put it. 476S is a favourite of mine as well, hybrid or not, it does a superb job of protecting the finish without adverse effects on looks over other LSPs in my experience.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

dave have you come across ab's distinction mate?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> i thought you classed 476s as a hybrid wax?


Hey Dave, i think I will stop using my last tin of #16 and hide it away, may be worth more then Vintage one day.
Superb wax.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> cheekymonkey said:
> 
> 
> > i thought you classed 476s as a hybrid wax?
> ...


i'm not fault picking i just don't understand why you call it a wax one minute then a hybrid another , also many times on here you have quoted zymol glasur as your all time favorite wax which as we all know is not cheap. 
for some of us a lsp isn't just for protection it is the icing on the cake and gives the final finish a person requires, hence the diffrence in looks. 
Dave do you think glasur and colli look the same as i find them totally diffrent looks and the finish is spot on


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

suspal said:


> dave have you come across ab's distinction mate?


I've not tried any of the AB range of waxes more than a quick wipe onto a panel while at a detailing day... nor have I tried any of the AF range of waxes either... so you never know, these may blow me away if I ever did try them, mind is always open


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

whats gone wrong with the quotes?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

looks like me's going on a shopping spree:lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

cheekymonkey said:


> i'm not fault picking i just don't understand why you call it a wax one minute then a hybrid another , also many times on here you have quoted zymol glasur as your all time favorite wax which as we all know is not cheap.
> for some of us a lsp isn't just for protection it is the icing on the cake and gives the final finish a person requires, hence the diffrence in looks.
> Dave do you think glasur and colli look the same as i find them totally diffrent looks and the finish is spot on


Glasur is indeed the only boutique wax I will buy again, I do like it a lot - I like the smell, the application, the water behaviour. A lovely product, and as icing on the cake and something to make you feel special when you are applying it, it is brilliant.

Taking a completely clinical approach though and analysing purely the performance (which I tend to do a lot, although as said, there are other things to the LSP as well), I find it hard to see a difference between these products. Perhaps photographs of the differences you see would help. I would love to see big differences between LSPs, it really would make them a lot more fun - you could change your nuance whenever you wanted, would be great entertainment! I try to see differences, I thought Celleste maybe had a subtle difference to Glasur when I saw them side by side but it really wasn't what you might call convincing and as the thread showed, not something I could get into a picture so was it really there or was the mind playing tricks? If the margins are that small, the differences for me are hardly what one might call big, tenable, or even venture to say even small.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> whats gone wrong with the quotes?


now sorted :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Glasur is indeed the only boutique wax I will buy again, I do like it a lot - I like the smell, the application, the water behaviour. A lovely product, and as icing on the cake and something to make you feel special when you are applying it, it is brilliant.
> 
> Taking a completely clinical approach though and analysing purely the performance (which I tend to do a lot, although as said, there are other things to the LSP as well), I find it hard to see a difference between these products. Perhaps photographs of the differences you see would help. I would love to see big differences between LSPs, it really would make them a lot more fun - you could change your nuance whenever you wanted, would be great entertainment! I try to see differences, I thought Celleste maybe had a subtle difference to Glasur when I saw them side by side but it really wasn't what you might call convincing and as the thread showed, not something I could get into a picture so was it really there or was the mind playing tricks? If the margins are that small, the differences for me are hardly what one might call big, tenable, or even venture to say even small.


so if you cant see a difference why buy a wax like glasur when you always go on about value for money?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

One question as silly as it maybe when do you draw the line. how many time's do i have to talk myself out of not adding to the collection (budget and the feel good i've got it factor) OCD at it's very worst:wall:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

cheekymonkey said:


> so if you cant see a difference why buy a wax like glasur when you always go on about value for money?


Simple - intrigue.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

There you go hit the nail on the head pmsl


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Simple - intrigue.


intrigue ? when you have said you will buy it again, obviously more to it than intrigue. so are you saying there is no difference in looks between glasur and 476s


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

This is only my opinion but i thinks 476 durability is much better than glasur which makes it cheaper and better and no difference in looks who cares about how it smells like!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

At the risk of repeating myself over and over in the Spanish inquisition :lol::lol:

I cannot personally see tenable differences in looks between the waxes on the cars I have prepped. 

However, as elduded to in several posts above, Glasur is a wax which is very enjoyable to apply. It does make one feel a little more special than 476S, a bit like treating your pride and joy to something whether or not it is actually technically any better, it feels like it is to apply it. Glasur is the only boutique wax I will buy again, simply because out of them all, it is the one I enjoy using most and for me, boutique waxes are more about enjoyment in use than the clinical analysis of outright performance. 

When I started getting into detailing, different waxes did intrigue me... I wanted to see for myself whether they were greatly different, and in my earlier years detailing I was hopeful I was seeing differences but this came for me much more down to enhancing the prep stages and my focus turned very early to machine polishing instead. But waxes still intrigued me, perhaps a niggling in the back of the mind, plus it is nice to have a cupboard of different smells. Do all these different smells equal differences in looks - not that I can see and categorically state, but there are nice differences in the uses which counts for many.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> At the risk of repeating myself over and over in the Spanish inquisition :lol::lol:
> 
> I cannot personally see tenable differences in looks between the waxes on the cars I have prepped.
> 
> ...


you still managed to not answer my question. it is a simple question. can you see any difference in the finish between glasur and 476s


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm not going on and on... the answer to your question is in several of my posts above. Read them, carefully, and you will get the answer.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> I'm not going on and on... the answer to your question is in several of my posts above. Read them, carefully, and you will get the answer.


in none of the posts have you answered the question, you've danced around it but not answered it, it is a simple question so
can you see a difference in the finish of glasue and 476s yes or no?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Allow me to assist in the reading 

Your answer is highlighted in bold...



Dave KG said:


> At the risk of repeating myself over and over in the Spanish inquisition :lol::lol:
> 
> *I cannot personally see tenable differences in looks between the waxes on the cars I have prepped.
> *
> ...


Now, as above, as I have indeed answered the question and now pointed out the answer for you, I am saying no more on the matter nor am I wasting further time and bandwidth repeating myself. :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Allow me to assist in the reading
> 
> Your answer is highlighted in bold...
> 
> Now, as above, as I have indeed answered the question and now pointed out the answer for you, I am saying no more on the matter nor am I wasting further time and bandwidth repeating myself. :thumb:


ok so you can see no diffrence in the finish of glasur and 476s. just can't understand someone who goes on about value for money would re buy a wax that costs £100 when it is no more durable or difference in looks than a wax that costs £16. don't make sense
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=223911


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I also cannot tell the difference between many products especially waxes and believe from my small experience that the key to the final finish is the prep.

Also for me I do not have the time required to scrutinise the finish between products.
I'm happy in my eye if my motor looks good and is protected against the elements.

From the proof of the last 5 months I can prove that the 476s is protecting my paintwork.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I have read this thread very carefully, collinite 476 is a decent wax for the money, its affordable, durability factor is strong, the tin lasts a long time, and your pride and joy is in safe hands with this product, same league as simoniz orginal wax.

Having not tried Zymol, i'm sure on the looks department will be different to 476, the ingredients are totally different, but as again as Dave as mentioned it's in the boutique line of waxes, i say it's in the entry level.
Seen posts on here where zymol titanium is more durable, marketed for everyday cars on the road.

Waxes will have its places in the market all the time, but now sealants such as c1, opticoat are taking over, these are in a different league altogether, expensive but the durability of these are not matched by any wax on the market.

I am being honest here, simoniz original and 476 does mute the metallic flecks in the paint, dulls down the finish a tad i have noticed, and that's a fact.

Zymol to collinite is in a different league, its not the same benchmark on the target market, its totally different.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Since when was Dave not allowed to have an opinion?

As for people not buying something because Dave KG said it wasn't good.... do you really think that happens? My opinion is that most people on here (including myself) stumble upon detailing, buy loads of stuff that they don't need then ending up with stuff they never use (usually ends with a 1 month sales subscription and some bargains for other members).

I bought a 'premium' wax then sold it and bought 476. I used Werkstat, then sold it and bought C2. I'm now a bit older, wiser and more experienced and have realised that I don't need any more than I have. In fact I don't need most of it.

Occasionally someone puts up a pic of a very shiny car and asks people to guess what the LSP is. Do people guess and get it right? Yes. Can anyone accurately state categorically that they know what the LSP is just by looking at the car? No.

Do I take what Dave says as gospel? No! Do I respect his opinion? Yes.

Give the guy a break.

Back OT - I agree with the OP. 476 is a cracking wax!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I was not having a dig on here, for Dave kg's thread and input, i'm with him all the way on this one, he's down to earth on here, everyone knows on here 476 is a durable wax, but i find on metallic black paint did does mute the flecks, that's my experiences, for the price and durability you can't knock this product, always will be on the market, it a very strong product that sells very strongly and is very well recognised, even autoexpress tested this one, and came number one on their rating.

As of boutique waxes, what i was saying they have different ingredients in the container, it's for a different market, more money to buy, but you will get that special feel factor for using these waxes.
As of pro detailers point of view, i';m not one, but a pro detailer using boutique waxes everyday must find the novility will ware away in time, a new product will come along and they will invest in.

But being on here, is very additive, for me all i want from a wax, is ease of use, cheap in price, offers very strong durability so i know my paints protected for the best, and looks factor as well.

There's alots of new products on the market, but what i am saying is other firms are catching up on the sealants department, such as c1 opticoat, new products on the market that offer incredible durability than the ones i have stated, these are solid coatings on the paint.

Theres so many waxes on the market, they are all different, chemical guys xxx is a very underrated wax for the money, and i;m sure this wax will run circles round waxes that are two to three times the price, i can name i few more an much more, but i don't want to, due to i don't want to upset the wrong people on here.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

I think cheekymonkey should take a look at this thread, loads of people on here subscribed to this and voted on which they thought was the best looking wax along with water behaviour.....
476 outlasted supernatural hybrid and quite a few voted for the 476 in looks, proving that beauty is in the eye of the beholder!
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=228444
I, like most people on here have read a lot of Daves post and have immense regard for a guy who has offered so much to other people with his writings on here.

Kev


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

476 and 845 get my vote to for waxes per say. But how do you tell a customer with a veyron that your putting on a £12 wax after a £500 plus detail. Sounds better if you say this wax cost 2k. Waxes are waxes buy what you want use what you want and if you want opinions then ask. Its all opinions. 

Davekg if your still interested in this thread which i dout you are, i would like to hear your opinion on simoniz original if you have tried it mate??


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

chillly said:


> 476 and 845 get my vote to for waxes per say. But how do you tell a customer with a veyron that your putting on a £12 wax after a £500 plus detail. Sounds better if you say this wax cost 2k. Waxes are waxes buy what you want use what you want and if you want opinions then ask. Its all opinions.
> 
> Davekg if your still interested in this thread which i dout you are, i would like to hear your opinion on simoniz original if you have tried it mate??


Simoniz original, a very durable wax, affordable, off the shelf product, but the only problem i have is buffing off the wax it's hard work, plus mutes my Paint, but its a very robust wax on durability, mines been on the bonnet for over 7 months i believe and its still protecting and beading, even on a dirty panel, the protection is still there.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

spursfan said:


> I think cheekymonkey should take a look at this thread, loads of people on here subscribed to this and voted on which they thought was the best looking wax along with water behaviour.....
> 476 outlasted supernatural hybrid and quite a few voted for the 476 in looks, proving that beauty is in the eye of the beholder!
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=228444
> I, like most people on here have read a lot of Daves post and have immense regard for a guy who has offered so much to other people with his writings on here.
> ...


i have see that thread before when the trial was running. 
there was only 2 products in it so not a fair assessment of the market, and if you read the title it says hybrid wax, not wax.


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

simoniz is harder to get off compared to 476 and for around £14 476 is a great all round wax to use and easy on easy off with great protection and not everyone has £50-200 plus to go throw at a tub of wax


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Nanoman said:


> Since when was Dave not allowed to have an opinion?
> 
> As for people not buying something because Dave KG said it wasn't good.... do you really think that happens? My opinion is that most people on here (including myself) stumble upon detailing, buy loads of stuff that they don't need then ending up with stuff they never use (usually ends with a 1 month sales subscription and some bargains for other members).
> 
> ...


no one said he is not allowed an opinion, but that works both ways i would of thought. 
Dave has had a influence on here for a long time,people do read his threads and they influence there decisions. nothing wrong with that but i some time don't agree. there are waxes out there that look nothing like colli. to me colli although a good product and i do use it, isn't a wax at best its a hybrid.
looking at pictures on here at finishes is misleading as you can never get the true look in a photo,and because of this i won't buy a product from just the look in a photo


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

chillly said:


> 476 and 845 get my vote to for waxes per say. But how do you tell a customer with a veyron that your putting on a £12 wax after a £500 plus detail. Sounds better if you say this wax cost 2k. Waxes are waxes buy what you want use what you want and if you want opinions then ask. Its all opinions.
> 
> Davekg if your still interested in this thread which i dout you are, i would like to hear your opinion on simoniz original if you have tried it mate??


i dont think pro's use good quality waxes just because there more expensive, theres a lot more to it than that.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> i dont think pro's use good quality waxes just because there more expensive, theres a lot more to it than that.


As I said I'm not aware of anyone that can look at a car and tell the difference between an expensive and a cheap wax, nevermind naming the wax just by looking at the car.

Many of the boutique waxes last nowhere near as long as colli... remember the horsebox test.

I thought pretty much everyone on the forum including those who own the very expensive waxes admit that it's more about the expensive ones being 'special' and than anything else. Of course there's the 'easier to apply', 'smells nicer' or 'I just get on well with it' arguments but I'm yet to find someone that can look at a finished car and say what wax was used...

...Isn't it all in the prep anyway?


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

I did my wife's van LAST MAY, and it's still beading! This stuff is incredible, to say the least!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Just to put the cat amongst the pigeons, I bought 476 to try after reading loads of great reviews on here, a couple of years ago now. I couldn't get on with it. I tried using it a few times, on different cars but found it very difficult to work with. Maybe it was because I'd not used a paste wax before, I don't know but needless to say, it's at the bottom of my collection now, gathering dust.

I've just got some Collinite 845 to try on my alloys and that is far easier to use.
Csn't like every product, all of the time can we?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Nanoman said:


> As I said I'm not aware of anyone that can look at a car and tell the difference between an expensive and a cheap wax, nevermind naming the wax just by looking at the car.
> 
> Many of the boutique waxes last nowhere near as long as colli... remember the horsebox test.
> 
> ...


i remember the horse box test, the one where 476s failed way before waxes such as vic concurs and some of the zymol.
waxes have different looks and has been said on here many times so are wetter some glossy some more of a glassy look. 
i have tried colli on single stage black and red and it looked awfall compared to other waxes eg vic concurs.
i,ve used it on light coulors and it looks better.
i can tell a difference between waxes. on some cars i've actually put a few waxes on it to see which look suits it better then pick that one.
the majority comes from the prep but that finishing touch comes from the lsp. some lsp's will dull the finish others compliment it and others will ad to it.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

chillly said:


> 476 and 845 get my vote to for waxes per say.


I use 3M's pink, which suits me fine due to its ease of use, not sure about its durability as I normally use it every 3-6 weeks to get out the house from under the wife's feet however, my Dad who is set in his ways is still using original turtle wax paste which he does once/twice/year, having never used 476 or 845, are the Collinite's more difficult to use as I know he would not want to try either if they required more buffing off?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

G.P said:


> I use 3M's pink, which suits me fine due to its ease of use, not sure about its durability as I normally use it every 3-6 weeks to get out the house from under the wife's feet however, my Dad who is set in his ways is still using original turtle wax paste which he does once/twice/year, having never used 476 or 845, are the Collinite's more difficult to use as I know he would not want to try either if they required more buffing off?


some people have struggled with the colli waxes, some have no problem with it. it needs to be applied thin really thin. out of 476 and 845 the 845 is easier to use. i think the 845 would be the better for you to try.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> i remember the horse box test, the one where 476s failed way before waxes such as vic concurs and some of the zymol.
> waxes have different looks and has been said on here many times so are wetter some glossy some more of a glassy look.
> i have tried colli on single stage black and red and it looked awfall compared to other waxes eg vic concurs.
> i,ve used it on light coulors and it looks better.
> ...


Can you tell the difference on a car between a "hybrid wax" and a "wax"


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

SKY said:


> Can you tell the difference on a car between a "hybrid wax" and a "wax"


a wax suites some colours more than a hybrid and vise versa. if you apply some waxes next to each other you can see a diffrence in finish to the paint.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry guys, what is a hybrid wax, is it a wax with carnauba and sealant blended in together, to give more durability ?

Or does a hybrid wax not contain carnauba at all, or its sealant based all the way through ?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

a hybrid is a wax combined with sealant.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

cheekymonkey said:


> a hybrid is a wax combined with sealant.


Thanks for the information, does a hybrid wax give a better finish than a standard wax, plus is the durability more stronger for a hybrid version wax than a standard wax on the market.

So something like fk1000 is classed as a pure sealant, so i assume the contents don't have carnauba in the tin ? it's fully man made ? am i correct, but the blending oils are natural to some extent.

Does every wax on the market contain some kind of carnauba content ?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Cheekymonkey...

I would bet an awful lot of money that if I showed you 10 finished cars and you didn't know what LSP was on them you would not have a very high hit rate at guessing which ones were cheap and which ones were expensive LSPs... nevermind actually guessing which product it was.

Yes there are differences between the looks of different LSPs but it's got bugger all to do with the cost.

You'll notice that no-one else has joined the thread claiming they can tell which LSP is on a car or tell cheap/expensive LSP's apart just by looking at them. There's a good reason for that.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> Thanks for the information, does a hybrid wax give a better finish than a standard wax, plus is the durability more stronger for a hybrid version wax than a standard wax on the market.
> 
> So something like fk1000 is classed as a pure sealant, so i assume the contents don't have carnauba in the tin ? it's fully man made ? am i correct, but the blending oils are natural to some extent.
> 
> Does every wax on the market contain some kind of carnauba content ?


the lines of wax, hybrid and sealant are rather blurred there are products known 
as a sealant that contain wax, and waxes that have a high content of sealant. It all depends on the manufacturer what they class it as 
to me there are different uses for all 3 types. nothing will beat a good quality wax on solid colours esp darks and reds.
on silvers and light coloured cars a sealant is normally the better look and more suited to. now on darker metallic its a bit diffrent and depends on your own personal preference in the finish. some like it more shiney/glassy where as others like deep wet gloss, so ether a wax or hybrid is more suited. 
a sealant tends to be more durable than a wax, so a hybrid should last longer
than a wax of the same quality and a sealant should out last them both.
your right in saying a sealant is fully man made and as far as i'm aware all waxes contain carnauba wax but i may be wrong


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Nanoman said:


> Cheekymonkey...
> 
> I would bet an awful lot of money that if I showed you 10 finished cars and you didn't know what LSP was on them you would not have a very high hit rate at guessing which ones were cheap and which ones were expensive LSPs... nevermind actually guessing which product it was.
> 
> ...


i never said i can tell what lsp was which, i said they don't all look the same and you have just confirmed what i said. as you agree that there are diffrences in the look of diffrent lsp. thank you :thumb:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> i never said i can tell what lsp was which, i said they don't all look the same and you have just confirmed what i said. as you agree that there are diffrences in the look of diffrent lsp. thank you :thumb:


There are differences but it's nowt to do with cost which seemed to be what you have been saying in the thread.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Nanoman said:


> There are differences but it's nowt to do with cost which seemed to be what you have been saying in the thread.


no i never said it was to do with cost if you read my first post i said one was vic concours. which in another post i quoted it as being less then £24.00. it was never about the cost of the product just the look


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Bugger it i'm getting my candle out :lol:


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Good read  may save me some penny's this


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

bright idea home brew made from candles


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

suspal said:


> bright idea home brew made from candles


yea could colour charge it if you buy all the same colour


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> yea could colour charge it if you buy all the same colour


:lol:


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> some people have struggled with the colli waxes, some have no problem with it. it needs to be applied thin really thin. out of 476 and 845 the 845 is easier to use. i think the 845 would be the better for you to try.


476 is easy to use IMO, if it lasts like people say it does it's never use Turtle wa again as it's much harder to use. I could not get on with the 845, not as easy to apply. . .


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

G.P said:


> 476 is easy to use IMO, if it lasts like people say it does it's never use Turtle wa again as it's much harder to use. I could not get on with the 845, not as easy to apply. . .


thats unusual most find 845 easier with it being a liquid, but i suppose its down to what suits each individual and the way they apply it.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

14 quid tin of collie 476s,,,still beads after 6months of car through a winter,

aye,that'll do me pal,:buffer: :thumb:










:driver:


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

any more on this dudes,
and is fk1000 wax in a tin a wax or sealer,i bought a tin for the mrs red civic type R as its supposed to contain anti sun fade addatives,seems to be good stuff tho,

cheers,
tones  :buffer:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

tones61 said:


> any more on this dudes,
> and is fk1000 wax in a tin a wax or sealer,i bought a tin for the mrs red civic type R as its supposed to contain anti sun fade addatives,seems to be good stuff tho,
> 
> cheers,
> tones  :buffer:


fk1000 is a sealant mate


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

if you like 476 - please please please try 845!

I nearly got a hard on its that good! much easier to apply & take off plus leaves a much better finish IMO!


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

i applied 476s to my bonnet scoop, polished and ipa wipe then 2 coats of 476s, very thinly, bonnet scoop is only 10 inch by 10 inch, it was beading like a mother making a beaded curtain!!! the surrounding bonnet was untreated, now 2 weeks on with no car washes at all, i went outside in the rain and guess what.............................it isnt beading anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, it looks the same with water on as the surrounding bonnet, what has happened is it just the fact the car is unwashed????and covered in traffic film? it doesnt look dirty at all but is not beading as it was??????


----------

